# MY PET BLUE LOBSTER



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2011)

yup ..... no kidding! ... Here is "Leroy" ... he really is an incredible colbalt blue/purple  I've raised him since about 1/2' in size and now well over 5" .....
His house is a groovy Dome tank built in the 60's and hangs from the ceiling~












JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 21, 2011)

That is neat, you are for sure unique!


----------



## terryo (Feb 21, 2011)

You posted that dome tank once before, and I loved it. Very unique indeed. And so is Leroy. How long do they live, and are they compatable with .....anything...fish..frog...whatever? Or do they have to be alone.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 21, 2011)

Oo very cool!! The only lobsters I have seen in person are the poor little guys I used to see in grocery stores when I was little  But a BLUE lobster- how awesome


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, he looks delicious.(kidding) Have you tried a black light on him? I wonder if he would fluoresce? Your "tank" is really unique. Is it a pain to maintain? Very cool.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 22, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Wow, he looks delicious.(kidding) Have you tried a black light on him? I wonder if he would fluoresce? Your "tank" is really unique. Is it a pain to maintain? Very cool.



i had one for almost 4 years. louie the lobster turned out to be girl had eggs a few times then passed away. great pet. louie was alot of fun.good luck.


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm going to have to go down the wharf today and get some for dinner They have a blue lobster there they pulled up: (not to eat it is in the museum)

http://goodmorninggloucester.wordpress.com/2009/12/16/blue-lobster-landed-at-captain-joe-and-sons-2/

heres one with other crazy lobsters:

http://goodmorninggloucester.wordpr...oo-along-with-half-white-ones-half-blue-ones/


----------



## Kristina (Feb 22, 2011)

These guys are very cool  Not true lobsters, as they are freshwater, but actually crayfish. I love crayfish - i don't even know how many we have and my Marmorkrebs are cloning again...


----------



## Isa (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful JD!!!! and so interesting  What do you feed him, how is his personality?


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 22, 2011)

one more on louie the lobster, i got him(her) in oct. no one told me they shed their shell. on halloween i thought louie died & scooped louie out of tank to bury it.i started emptying tank and louie came out from behind a rock. freak out. i thought he came back and crawled into tank. stupid i know. but i will never forget louie. have fun with your little friend.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 22, 2011)

terryo said:


> You posted that dome tank once before, and I loved it. Very unique indeed. And so is Leroy. How long do they live, and are they compatable with .....anything...fish..frog...whatever? Or do they have to be alone.



Well miss Terry .... he eats anything and everything ... so in short .. I make a lot of trips to the store and buy the cheap molleys ... cuzz if he can catch them .. he will eat them! 
( as he usally does!)......



Isa said:


> Beautiful JD!!!! and so interesting  What do you feed him, how is his personality?



Thanks ISA .....
He is a dare~devil at that ..... the tank hangs from the ceiling approx 7' and well ... several times he has gotten out ( there is a small access hole at the top of the fixture) jumped to the floor ...and I find him crawling around the house!....I figured he was using his plants as a ladder... so I buried them and well he digs um up ... So I think next Christmas, I'am getting him a parachute!

JD~:shy:


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 22, 2011)

i did to! louie would catch them. yours looks pretty big.how old is he? i got my little.not sure how long suppose to live for.does he shed alot? sorry about all the questions ,but never knew anyone who had one ,but me.thinks its a male for sure? lol' thanks.


----------



## Isa (Feb 22, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Thanks ISA .....
> He is a dare~devil at that ..... the tank hangs from the ceiling approx 7' and well ... several times he has gotten out ( there is a small access hole at the top of the fixture) jumped to the floor ...and I find him crawling around the house!....I figured he was using his plants as a ladder... so I buried them and well he digs um up ... So I think next Christmas, I'am getting him a parachute!
> 
> JD~:shy:



LOLLL Thanks for the info and THANKS FOR THE LAUGH JD I imagine Leroy with his parachute floating in your living room


----------

